# Carnival game ideas for adults?



## printersdevil (Sep 7, 2009)

Did you check out the CarnEvil thread and I believe there are other similiar ones for carnival thems. Welcome to the HF family


----------



## Maranda Yates (Aug 9, 2015)

I did. They have some great prop ideas but there aren't alot of game ideas. I am thinking of an eyeball toss. Also I will have a balloon dart game. White board, black balloons. Alittle fake blood inside the balloons for a surprise when they pop!


----------



## rachelesmith (Aug 4, 2015)

We are doing balloon darts, goldfish toss using an eyeball ping pong ball, and dead ringer. Dead ringer is like a ring toss but you toss the righ around plastic severed body parts such as hands and feet. If you look it up on google you will se a lot of images for it!


----------



## rachelesmith (Aug 4, 2015)

And also you could do a can toss using stacked skulls instead of cans, or the duck pond game using black rubber ducks and maybe some red food coloring and floating bones in the pond


----------



## Maranda Yates (Aug 9, 2015)

rachelesmith said:


> And also you could do a can toss using stacked skulls instead of cans, or the duck pond game using black rubber ducks and maybe some red food coloring and floating bones in the pond


Love the duck pond idea! Pools will be dirt cheap here in the next few weeks! Thank you!


----------



## offmymeds (May 26, 2010)

In addition to the few games we played, we had a drawing about every 20 minutes or so. Everyone received tickets when they came in and I had some other tickets hidden around the party. We just called out numbers to match. and if you want an unattended game, guessing how many things are in a jar is always fun. These are some of the games we had set up. On Halloween night the ToTer's played these games for prizes, they had a blast!


----------



## missmandylion (Oct 6, 2013)

I did a CarnEVIL theme last year, and the one that was the biggest hit was Tempt Your Fate. There are lots of threads on here for the different "fates". Half of them had a "call to action" and the other half had them taking mystery shots. It was super fun. I did 2 of each and put them in a big fishbowl. Walked around and made people grab one out every 20 minutes or so.


----------



## scheibla (Apr 14, 2013)

I did tempt your fate, but turned it into a balloon dart game. Each balloon had either a "good" fate or a "bad" fate. I even put baby powder in the balloons with the "bad' fate, so that a puff of smoke would happen when they were popped. It was a huge hit!


----------



## dawnski (Jun 16, 2012)

If you scroll through this link, you'll find a bunch of ideas that people have done for carnevil games. https://www.pinterest.com/zim2/halloween-carnevil-theme/

And here's a link just on games. I think the Potty Toss one is my favorite! https://www.pinterest.com/zim2/halloween-games/


----------

